# question about hunting



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i know you have to have proof of hunters safety course while purchasing a hunting license, but do you have to have proof of completion of hunters saftey course while you're actually HUNTING?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

no all you will need is your lic! and if hunting deer or turkey, you will need your tags,,,,


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i find it strange that if you get your hunting license online you are simply able to lie about hunters safety course. anyone know if they actually put in the effort to check if you have or not? kinda a loop hole i guess...someone should fix it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Well in all walks of life there are liars! You could lie at walmart and say you took it if older than 18 or something like that. A liar will lie its part of life.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i thought if you buy it in person you have to present evidence of completion of hunters safety course?


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have bought my hunting license and deer tags for 4 years running at Wally World and have never been asked if I took the safety course. I took it this Spring just for kicks but could easily get a license without it...and without lying since they don't ask. I would hope if you are under a certain age they would ask. My brother-in-law was once told at Dick's that he is "grandfathered" in and didn't need the class, but I am not sure what the cut-off is.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I took up hunting later in life than as a kid. I was 34 taking the hunter course (along with mostly kids). Anyhow...went to Wal-Mart to buy my first license, after asking the worker at the counter (young kid no older than 18) for a hunting license I realized I forgot my hunter course card at home. The worker says they don't ever ask for proof. This person told me if you look older than 21 they assume you are legit.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i thought if you buy it in person you have to present evidence of completion of hunters safety course?


I tagged in my first deer at 8-years-old, and have tagged one almost every year since. I have never taken a safety course and I have never been asked when checking in because I was always on a land-owner tag. 
When I started hunting on my grandpas land, I had to start buying a license and tags. When I bought my first license all I did was give them my drivers license, they saw I was 18, never asked if I had a safety course either. This year when I bought my license, all they asked is if I had bought a license before... same vendor.
I realize that this is not necessarily the correct way to go about things, but I was very well taught by my Dad and watched like a hawk.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

same here, grew up around hunting and guns my whole life. haven't taken hunters saftey course, went online to do some research, couldn't find anything about having proof on your persons, and noticed that they just asked you to answer truthfully online. saw the loop hole and decided to ask about it. i guess by law you're supposed to have taken it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets think about this for a second.

When purchasing your license from a license outlet or on-line you must select one of the options asking you if you, hunter safety course, previously held a license, over 21 and previously held a license, or something very close to that. One of the boxes must be checked.

Now if you intentionally lie and then Sign your name you must remember to read this part of the license also.

_*I understand that this application is an official document and that providing false information will render null and void any license
or permit issued pursuant to it. I further understand that such falsification may lead to criminal prosecution in the state of Ohio.*_

A loophole is a way around the intent of the law without violating the law. This is NOT a loophole. So.....legally if you lie on your license you may be and could be convicted of many, many game violations including poaching...... IF CAUGHT. You decide if it's worth the risk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Lundy is one of the few that has actually read the regulations. Proof of a hunters&#8217; safety course is only required for those under 21. If you&#8217;re under 21, I&#8217;d *highly* suggest taking the course.

Does everyone realize that regulations booklets are free anywhere licenses are sold? Also free online. It's disturbing how many people ask questions about things that are very plainly spelled out in the regulations.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I would recommend taking the course and not lying about it as well just for the fact that I may be in the woods with you and someday I may have kids in the woods with me and I prefer not to be shot at by an uneducated hunter. There is alot of valuable information in that course. My wife wanted to hunt with me a few years ago. I could have lied and just bought her a licence but I sent her to hunters safety and even sat through it again myself. Its a law for a reason!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I think Lundy is one of the few that has actually read the regulations. Proof of a hunters&#8217; safety course is only required for those under 21. If you&#8217;re under 21, I&#8217;d *highly* suggest taking the course.
> 
> Does everyone realize that regulations booklets are free anywhere licenses are sold? Also free online. It's disturbing how many people ask questions about things that are very plainly spelled out in the regulations.



actually hunter safety course is required for all first time license buyers in ohio, not just people under 21. 

it's disturbing how many people give false facts on things that are very plainly spelled out in the regulations. 


i was simply asking if proof of hunters safety was required to be carried on you when you hunt. 

and by the way i wouldn't hunt without it. why would i risk criminal charges over something that is free?


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

For the last six years I have gotten my license at Wally World and is usually with the same person and she knows I have it but she still asks me if I have it with me along with DL and whatever else they ask for. No it is not needed in the field but you do need a license, and or tags like everyone else has said.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Also if you want to do any out of state hunting, its required by most other states to get a license.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Lundy, what application are you referring to? I never had to fill anything out for buying a license. It went like this:
-I asked the lady if I could buy a hunting license
-She asked for my drivers license
-She came back to the counter with my printed out license, done deal.

I guess I was in the wrong for assuming that the people at this outdoor/hunting/firearm store knew their stuff.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you were born after Jan 1 1982, then you need to take a hunters ed course. Thats about all there is to it.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Does everyone realize that regulations booklets are free anywhere licenses are sold? Also free online. It's disturbing how many people ask questions about things that are very plainly spelled out in the regulations.


Boy, must be nice to never have any questions. I think folks were just asking some questions. True, there are people on here that read NOTHING, but sometimes there are interpretation questions and further clarification desired and others' opinions are nice to hear. It's how people learn...by asking. Geesh...

P.S. No such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> actually hunter safety course is required for all first time license buyers in ohio, not just people under 21.


Read again. It's not required to show proof if you are over 21. If you had bothered to read the regulations first, you would have known that.




fshnteachr said:


> Boy, must be nice to never have any questions. I think folks were just asking some questions. True, there are people on here that read NOTHING, but sometimes there are interpretation questions and further clarification desired and others' opinions are nice to hear. It's how people learn...by asking. Geesh...
> 
> P.S. No such thing as a stupid question.


There IS as such thing as a stupid question. There's nothing to interpret with this subjuct, and the answer is in black and white for anyone to see. Unfortunately, people have become too lazy to actually look for anything themselves. You can all get offended if you want, but this shouldn't even be a question.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

the bottom to click on to learn about hunters safety course online even says 

"HUNTERS SAFTEY COURSE: required for all first time license buyers" 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/Default.aspx

look at the hunters eduction on the top right



it shouldn't be a question?

read again buddy, i never asked if it was required. i know it's required. my question was if proof of it was required to be carried on you while hunting. 
please, by all means, please show me where that is plainly written online. because it's all black and white of course.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You aren't understanding what I'm saying, or you don't want to admit that I'm right. You're actually proving my point. I know it's required, and I said just that. You were asking about proof, not if it's needed. Once again, proof is required for those under 21 or first time license buyers. You want to tell us again why you asked the question? Because you didn't read the regulations until now.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Fishteach and the rest of the hunters. If you have any questions I always call 1-800-wildlife They always answer my questions and if not they give me a # to call to get the answer. 
Also I had taken my course at the age of 10 and there is no way that I could find the paper work. And I truly wonder How well the records were kept.That was 1985. 
Either way I know the # of people hunting in 2005 were somewhere around 550,000 and there only like 17 shootings 2 or 3 fatality's and they were climbing a fences with a muzzy and most of the others were people getting peppered. Now my #'s are a little off but not by much and the 550,000 people doesn't take in account how many times it the woods. My point is With all those people in the woods with guns and bows. and that little of shootings. That's better than a military Exercise. I where my ORANGE and I fell safe during deer gun On PUBLIC land. I have more fear on thanksgiving day Pheasant hunts.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

my origional question was, do you have to have proof of completion of hunters saftey course ON YOU when you are hunting. 

mike, i understand your point, but i HAVE read the regulation and nowhere that i see does it clarify that. i would like to see it written with my own eyes.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

My biggest concern if I didn't have my education course would be the increased liability if an accident of any kind were to happen. I have seen bullets bounce off of approved back stops in training sessions, so even with the utmost care weird things can happen when you go throwing lead at supersonic speeds. If something like this were to happen an investigation will be held, and you can bet that both the Law enforcement involved as well as any other people will make your life a living He!!( think fines, as well as civil damages).


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> There IS as such thing as a stupid question. There's nothing to interpret with this subjuct, and the answer is in black and white for anyone to see. Unfortunately, people have become too lazy to actually look for anything themselves. You can all get offended if you want, but this shouldn't even be a question.


Not trying to argue with you, I hate when these threads turn into huge debates and people get ugly. I simply do not subscribe to the theory that there are dumb questions. The answer may be "black and white" to you, but others may not see it the same. This entire webpage is a great place for people to share and learn. In the end, more people in the woods will be safe due to these discussions on this webpage. It is disheartening to have people on here bash someone who has a legit question. That's my point, no harm intended.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> The answer may be "black and white" to you, but others may not see it the same.


By "in black in white", I meant that it's in print, right there in the regulations. I don't think there was anything to interpret. I'm not "bashing" someone for their opinion. I'm critisizing those that don't bother to read the regulations. It's our job to know that laws and it's unnerving how many people don't. It seems the internet has created a whole new level of laziness, when it should make things easier.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> It seems the internet has created a whole new level of laziness, when it should make things easier.


How is the internet making it more difficult? I think the internet (this site) has created a place where we can quickly and easily find others' opinions and answers. But instead, you say get out your hunting regs, read them, and learn all alone? By placing questions on this site, that we have from the hunting regs, it "creates laziness?" Has the automobile made us lazy? Because of it we don't walk as much anymore....see my point?

Just enjoying the debate with you man.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Unless I missed this response, I often wonder why someone asking or one the "debaters", just do the sensible thing and ask a wildlife officer, call a district office and speak with a agent or go to the top and call Columbus and get the correct answer from them on what info you're seeking. Wildlife personel will talk to you!

I don't have the exact date, but there is a grandfather date in which everyone hunting beyond that date, _must_ have taken a hunter safety course. Possessing the record with you of having taken a course, I can't say but if I can remember tomorrow, I'll call district 2 or an agent friend of mine and get the answer.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> I tagged in my first deer at 8-years-old, and have tagged one almost every year since. I have never taken a safety course and I have never been asked when checking in because I was always on a land-owner tag.
> When I started hunting on my grandpas land, I had to start buying a license and tags. When I bought my first license all I did was give them my drivers license, they saw I was 18, never asked if I had a safety course either. This year when I bought my license, all they asked is if I had bought a license before... same vendor.
> I realize that this is not necessarily the correct way to go about things, but I was very well taught by my Dad and watched like a hawk.


Most agents who sell licenses don't have a real understanding of the hunting regs and license laws. There job is to sell liceneses. Ask how many of them hunt or fish and you'll be surprises. As you know, you can buy licenses at a variety of places, includes some grocery stores and gas stations. This makes it very difficult to get the RIGHT information when you most need it. As my wildlife agent friend once told me, if you can't find it in the regs, call the Columbus central office or the district office in your region.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fshnteachr said:


> How is the internet making it more difficult? I think the internet (this site) has created a place where we can quickly and easily find others' opinions and answers. But instead, you say get out your hunting regs, read them, and learn all alone? By placing questions on this site, that we have from the hunting regs, it "creates laziness?" Has the automobile made us lazy? Because of it we don't walk as much anymore....see my point?
> 
> Just enjoying the debate with you man.



I don't think it's making things more difficult. What I see happening is instead of looking for legal answers through the proper avenues (regulations booklet, ODW website) people simply ask strangers on message boards because they don't want to take the time to look it up themselves. Personally, I'm not taking legal advice from some someone who isn't qualified to give it, and is not the one who enforces the laws. Maybe it's just me, but that seems beyond foolish. Sure, some things are open to interpretation and I understand questions like that. But, some things are pretty straight forward, like having to take a hunters education course, and not lying on your license paperwork.
That's my rant for the week. No more, I promise.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> That's my rant for the week. No more, I promise.


It's awful early in the week to make promises like that. You never know what may come up.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll show restraint.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Personally, I'm not taking legal advice from some someone who isn't qualified to give it, and is not the one who enforces the laws. Maybe it's just me, but that seems beyond foolish.



Magis, I hear ya....never was disagreeing with you. I simply like reading/posting on the boards to get opinions and listen to the discussions. And lastly, anyone taking "legal" advice from folks on internet message boards would be a fool in my book too.


----------

